# Anrufe von 08007577750



## Käsekuchen (25 September 2013)

Diese Nummer ruft mich seit Wochen an und die Krönung: wenn ich hingehe ist keiner dran. Das ist bestimmt eine von diesem "Computerdurchwahlen" die automatisch irgendwelche Nummern anruft. Aber dann setzt doch wenigstens Menschen in euer Callcenter....?!


----------



## Teleton (25 September 2013)

Da muss ein Telefonstuntman ran, wähl, wähl:


> Die von Ihnen gewünschte Verbindung mit diesem Dienst oder Dienstmerkmal ist nicht möglich.



War mit unterdrückter Nummer, muß ich von Zuhause nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Käsekuchen (10 Oktober 2013)

hast du eigentlich noch irgendwas herausgefunden? Ich hab die Nummer letzendlich einfach gesperrt - aber das ist wohl nur eine Unterdrückung des eigentlichen Problems und keine Lösung!


----------



## Teleton (10 Oktober 2013)

Nöö nix rausgefunden.
Jetzt kommt





> "Dienst oder Dienstmerkmal nicht möglich"


----------



## Käsekuchen (14 Oktober 2013)

Bestimmt werden die Telefonnummern "getauscht" oder einfach umgemeldet wenn sie damit genügend Bürger in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben!


----------



## Brinki (3 Dezember 2013)

Mir ist das gleiche passiert... Ungefähr seit einer Woche bekomme ich ständig diese Anrufe von dieser Servicenummer. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum ich angerufen werde. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen nichts im Internet bestellt oder so. Habe jetzt auch endlich die Funktion von meiner Fritz!Box gefunden, da kann ich einzelne Nummern einspeichern und so die Anrufe blockieren. Das ist echt hilreich, wenn auch aufwendig. Ich habe im Netz eine Seite gefunden dort wird vermutet, dass die Anrufe von dieser Nummer  etwas mit dem Mobilfunkanbieter Simyo zu tun haben könnten. Vielleicht hilft euch das ja weiter.


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2013)

Ja,ist der Simyo Service. Habs eben mal versucht


----------

